# New Savannah Monitor With Tail Problem. Please Help!



## Mojosmf (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Everyone. I just recently ordered a Savannah monitor, about 18" in length from snout to tail, and the last 3-4 inches of his tail are really dicolored, dried out, and stiff as a twig. He cant move it. It doesn't seem to be bothering him, its just bothering me a little. Any help or knowlege?

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## skippy (Apr 2, 2010)

might have been a constriction from unshed skin that caused it to die. i would soak the monitor on a regular basis to keep it from happening again and keep it very clean once the section of tail drops off to avoid infection.

good luck!


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Apr 2, 2010)

What I did For my Savannah monitor was put a small Rubbermaid bin w/ water in his enclosure so it could soak in while it shed... I recommend having a bin in its enclosure b/c they love water...even thou they like taking big nasty poo breaks in there... If the poo smells really raunchy, Try feeding it less mice and carne and more insects like B.Dubia roaches or super worms...


----------



## Mojosmf (Apr 2, 2010)

*Monitor Tail*

So you think its because of skin? Alright, Ill try that. Ad you mentione the part of the tail dropping off. Are you sure about this? ive never seen any other lizard with a tail that looked like this, its very peculiar. its completely dead and hard as a rock. but only the end couple of inches of the tail. I rubbed on some wound healing aid, but i believe its all a hoax, its made from some tree oil.


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 2, 2010)

*I am Sorry 2 hear about your Experience w/ seller*

I have seen this Tale B 4......I recall leaving the Co. in Q: a Poor Reveiw.....
I do Not see it now....I have spent alot of money w/ them over the last 10+ years, and learned to ONLY aquire from them.....less valuable c.b. specimins @ shows around Cali. I do Not give them my $$$ @ all now. Their trouble-shooting skills, should get them Shot w/ rubber-bullets 

Word of mouth spreads over the years.....and they will Not last, I assure you.

Tail Tale: I have seen this strange occurrence in Lizard tails B 4......and it Almost Never ends well......The BONE itself - Is dead! and will detatch {break}. Then likely......you will see it to another small section of the tail tip.
{I had a high-end Leo Gecko w/ similar condition Die}

I do Not mean 2 stress you out by these words.......And I can Help you replace the Monitor FREE.......However, that does Not resolve your frustration, or "Out-standing Issue" w/ the Co. I emplore YOU 2 call them in the Morning.....and Express your DISAPPOINTMENT, in a calm, mature mannor, yet also in Firm adament detail. U deserve a full-refund! If you Do Not receive One - U can PM me, and I will Resolve Easily  GL - Jason


----------



## myrmecophile (Apr 2, 2010)

You definitely deserve a refund on this animal.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you take any pics of this? I've never heard of this condition before but it sounds really nasty. And like others have recommended, I would def call who/wherever you bought the animal from and tell them about this.


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 2, 2010)

*I called myself - Was Curious*

Reptile Depot in southern California has @least 3- 5" c.h. Savannah Monitors avail. 2Day  @ 49.99 each.
Erik is due to show-up for Monday Mornings 10 AM shift OP 
Hope that info Helps - Cheer-up, I will replace if they Do Not - Jason J. Brown


----------



## Bigboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Take pictures and demand a refund.  That or take it to a vet to have that amputated because it sounds like the end of the tail is nothing but dead tissue now.


----------



## Mojosmf (Apr 2, 2010)

*ReptileDepot IS the culprit.*

I actually DID buy this animal from reptile depot. 
good news: the tail split off and with some oil and very percise tweezer sklls, i was able to pick away some dry skin, so it is now a neatly rounded off stub. it doesn't look terrible, he still has about 6 inches of tail and hes only 14" long, Snout to tail end. (stub end) I am extremely dissapointed about this and encourage you all  ever to buy from these reptile depot assholes. (EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE, MODERATORS, BUT THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO SAY IT. "JERKS" DOESN'T CUT IT FOR WHAT I THINK OF THESE PEOPLE)

It may be impossible, but a simple switch with a monitor that has a full tail and similar size would be really awesome. Sharp fang, did you say something about that?


----------



## dtknow (Apr 2, 2010)

Agreed you paid for perfect animal not one missing tail tip or toes. That is what you should have gotten.


----------



## naturejoe (Apr 8, 2010)

*dead tail*

I have seen a few iguanas with this.  Most likely from whipping their tails and hitting things, like the side of the tank, multiple times.   It will most likely fall off some day, though they can persist for years like that.  You can cut the tail off just above the dead part and it might even grow back.  A veterinarian can help with this.  It should cause no other issues.


----------

